# Garland, TX-Beaut. Golden Ret. Male in Shelter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Available for Adoption at Garland, TX Animal Shelter | Facebook


Available for Adoption at Garland, TX Animal Shelter | Facebook

*This guy is gorgeous. GR rescue in Dallas/Ft. Worth said he's a mix.
Can someone else save him?* They're saving he is a Golden Ret./Great Pyr Mix-he has white paws!!

THESE ARE JUST SOME OF THE DOGS AND PUPPIES AT THE GARLAND ANIMAL SHELTER IN GARLAND, TX... THEY CAN BE KILLED AT ANY TIME. THEY ALL NEED TO BE RESCUED/ADOPTED. $80.00 TO ADOPT AN UNALTERED DOG; $35 TO ADOPT AN ALTERED DOG... ADDRESS IS 600 TOWER ST. GARLAND, TX. 75040; [email protected] ;

*If someone has time, can you please email the other Gold. Ret. TX Rescues for him?*



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, which rescue did you get feedback from? There are three in DFW.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissky*

Mylissyk

I just emld. Denise Becker from As Good As Gold in Illinois to ask her which one said no.

I think it was GRRDFW

Did you see how cute he is-there are 8 pics of him. He looks very Golden Ret. but has white paws.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

pulled by a mix breed rescue today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for the update, Mylissyk!!


----------

